# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  antivir deinstallieren wenn kein rpm - das ist ein HowTo

## TRex30M

Hallo,

ich möchte hier ein kleines HowTo zur Verfügung stellen wie man Antivir, Dazuko, AntivirGuard wieder deinstallieren kann wenn es nicht als rpm installiert wurde.
Ich habe diesen Vorgang unter openSUSE 10.3 eben selber erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

*Zuerst:* Bei mir hat alles so wie beschrieben funktioniert - ich übernehme aber kein Gewähr falls es bei jemanden nicht funktioniert.
Ihr folgt dieser Anleitung also auf eigene Gefahr! (vorher Daten sichern!!!)

Als ganz erstes müsst ihr im Runlevel Editor die Dienste avupdate und av-guard deaktivieren!!!!!!!

Step1: Installiert das Programm locate mittels Yast (ist auf der DVD drauf)

Step2: In die Konsole wechseln (als root)

Step3: Befehl updatedb eingeben

Step4: Warten bis Cursor wieder blinkt

Step5: Danach den Befehl locate antivir eingeben

Jetzt werden sämtliche Pfade zu den Ordnern angezeigt wo antivir Ordner und Dateien sind.

Step6: Öffnet ein 2. Konsolenfenster (als root) und nutzt am besten mc (Midnight Commander), Falls noch nicht vorhanden - nachinstallieren.

Mithilfe von mc  könnt ihr nun alle Antivir Einträge komplett löschen indem ihr einfach immer zu den mit locate ermittelten Verzeichnissen geht und die antivir Dateien löscht.

*Für Dazuko ist der Vorgang genau der gleiche.*

Also zuerst wieder ein updatedb --> dann ein locate dazuko --> dann wieder mit mc löschen


*Wie kriege ich jetzt die Dienste im Runlevel Editor weg?*

Ganz einfach - geht auf /etc/init.d und löscht dort die Dateien av-guard und avupdater raus.

Dann Rebooten

Nun werden diese Dienste nicht mehr im Runlevel Editor angezeigt und die Dateien sind von der Festplatte gelöscht.

Zuletzt: Falls jemand noch einen einfacheren Weg weiss der auch eleganter ist - immer her damit. ;-)

----------


## eule

> Step5: Danach den Befehl locate antivir eingeben


mal sehen:

```
# locate antivir 
/usr/bin/antivir
/usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir
/usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir0.vdf
/usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir1.vdf
/usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir2.vdf
/usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir3.vdf
/usr/lib/AntiVir/configantivir
```

Das ist ja nicht viel, was da gefunden wird.
Bei mir liegen diese Dateien auch noch herum:


```
/etc/avguard.conf
/etc/avupdater.conf
/etc/avupdater.conf.backup
/usr/sbin/avupdater
/var/log/avupdater.log
```

Vielleicht erkundigen wir uns besser hier:
http://forum.avira.com/thread.php?postid=297228

----------


## TRex30M

> mal sehen:
> 
> ```
> # locate antivir 
> /usr/bin/antivir
> /usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir
> /usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir0.vdf
> /usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir1.vdf
> /usr/lib/AntiVir/antivir2.vdf
> ...



Wie gesagt - ich behaupte nicht, dass mein HowTo perfekt ist. ;-)
Aber es ist zumindest ein Weg die meisten Dateien von Antivir zu löschen u. sie aus dem Runlevel Editior auch zu entfernen.

Danke Eule für deine Zusatzinfo. :-)

----------


## pferdefreund

Eventuell direkt nach der Installation einen find übers Dateisystem machen, mit -newer gestern
und die gefundenen Dateinamen irgendwo aufheben - hat mir schon bei Software geholfen, die
nicht als rpm kam.

----------

